# *SPOILER* The Fall of the Lich King



## Error2000 (1. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*SPOILERS SPOILERS SPOILERS*

























*

DEUTSCH:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNUYvD7owtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*ENGLISCH**:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJ0EJTeQ5gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: Ich sehe es schon kommen "Wrath of the orange Lich King" mit Naxx 3.0 und Kael'Thas als neuen Zusatzboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*RIP Prinz Arthas Menethil*

Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/


----------



## oens73 (1. Februar 2010)

ein sehr geiles video...mal schauen ob es sich bewahrheitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingseb (1. Februar 2010)

Also ist dann Bolvar der neue Lichking ?


----------



## Caskaja (1. Februar 2010)

Ja, schaut ganz danach aus :-)


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (1. Februar 2010)

Ja ist er, heroisches Opfer.


----------



## Error2000 (1. Februar 2010)

oens73 schrieb:


> ein sehr geiles video...mal schauen ob es sich bewahrheitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist das Endvideo von Blizzard, aus den Dateien von Patch 3.3.2.

Es bewahreitet sich also zu 100%.


----------



## derchidori (1. Februar 2010)

Bolvar ist der neue Lichkönig - denn wenn es keinen mehr gäbe, würde die Geissel über die Welt hereinbrechen und alles zerstören.

Er hält sie zurück - mal sehen für wie lange.


----------



## Lindhberg (1. Februar 2010)

ist bolvar nicht gestorben? (versteh den text im video leider nicht ganz)


----------



## Chillers (1. Februar 2010)

oens73 schrieb:


> ein sehr geiles video...mal schauen ob es sich bewahrheitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für das Video!

Wer hätte das gedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

Jo, im mmo-champ-Forum wird schon über "Return of the Lich King" spekuliert. Und die Meinungen zum Vid spalten sich von "Epic" bis "Sucks"... xD


----------



## -Migu- (1. Februar 2010)

Kingseb schrieb:


> Also ist dann Bolvar der neue Lichking ?



Wie kann man nach dem Video noch so dämlich fragen?


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Aber ist Bovlvar jetzt böse und will wieder die Geisel beherrschen oder ist der jetzt einfach Geschichte :<


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2010)

Und man sieht schön wie "Lichking" eben richtig ausgesprochen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber ist Bovlvar jetzt böse und will wieder die Geisel beherrschen oder ist der jetzt einfach Geschichte :<



Nein, das ist ein...fake!
Lord Voldemort hat sich versehentlich nach WoW verirrt und benutzt Bolvar als Geisel!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir das Ende anders vorgestellt. Ich habe Warcraft 3 und Addon gezockt. Ich habe mir einen Paladin erstellt um so Arthas zu ehren. Und nun muss er sterben, einfach so, nur sein Vater bei Ihm. Kein Uther oder sonst ein alter Freund. Ich bin zwar enttäuscht, aber wie im Video gesagt wurde.

No King rules forever (oder lives)

Tja, Ich gehe es meinen Gildis mitteilen.

Mfg The Paladin


----------



## Fizzi Bubalach (1. Februar 2010)

Also Bolvar ist zwar "gestorben" wurde aber durch die Flamme von Alexstraza (sorry kA wie man den Namen richtig schreibt^^) am Lebengehalten/gereinigt.
Bolvar ist nicht böse, sondern opfert sich anstelle von Tirion, um die Geißel zurückzuhalten.
Er wird zum Lichking und sitzt oben auf dem Frostthron und spielt jetzt Karten oder so, kehrt aber nicht zurück und lässt von Tirion verbreiten er wäre mit dem Lichkönig gestorben.

Ich muss aber ehrlich zugeben, er kam mir schon ein bisschen böse vor... irgendwie wie Frodo in LotR als Sam den Ring kurz hat.
Da würde ich bei der Diskussion um "The Return of the Lich King" wohl auch zustimmen, da ich glaube, dass Bolvar entweder schon ziemlich im Eimer ist mitm denken oder es noch wird und sich korrumpieren lässt (von Nerzhul) und dann halt bisschen mitmischt.
Er hat es sich ja eh schon bequem gemacht auf dem Thron noch bevor der liebe Arthas endgültig tot war, wies aussieht^^

Außerdem muss ich sagen, dass Bolvar irgendwie aussieht wie die lebende Fackel oder wie der Superheld da hieß^


----------



## Greshnak (1. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> ist bolvar nicht gestorben? (versteh den text im video leider nicht ganz)



Ist wohl sein Geißt denke ich mal...
wer genau war Bolvar denn jetzt? Der ehemalige Sturmwind "König", also der der neben dem Kind stand?


----------



## x123 (1. Februar 2010)

Nuja, das Video an sich ist ganz nett,

allerdings ist Arthas' Tod ein wenig.... unsensationell.
Hoffe ausserhalb der Cutszene gehts es bei 0-1% von Arthas' Leben richtig zu Sache mit Event^^.


----------



## Shîlunâ (1. Februar 2010)

Wäre auch Endnice, wenn beim Betreten vom Thron, eine nette Videosequenz eingespielt wird - wo er uns alle Mächtig, und " nett " begrüßt.

Sowas wäre mal wieder etwas, bis jetzt kenne ich nur Pforte Des Zorns, wo Jemals eine Videosequenz war.


----------



## Liberiana (1. Februar 2010)

Patch 3.4:
Wrath of a new LichKing <.<


----------



## Lindhberg (1. Februar 2010)

Fizzi schrieb:


> Also Bolvar ist zwar "gestorben" wurde aber durch die Flamme von Alexstraza (sorry kA wie man den Namen richtig schreibt^^) am Lebengehalten/gereinigt.
> Bolvar ist nicht böse, sondern opfert sich anstelle von Tirion, um die Geißel zurückzuhalten.
> Er wird zum Lichking und sitzt oben auf dem Frostthron und spielt jetzt Karten oder so, kehrt aber nicht zurück und lässt von Tirion verbreiten er wäre mit dem Lichkönig gestorben.
> 
> ...




also wenn das die quest in der drachenöde war bei der man u.a. in die hordestädte musste......... da ist er zu asche verbrannt!


----------



## Error2000 (1. Februar 2010)

Bolvar und Todesschwinge stehen ja beide auf Feuer wie man sieht.

Vl machen die gemeinsame Sache in Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (1. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> also wenn das die quest in der drachenöde war bei der man u.a. in die hordestädte musste......... da ist er zu asche verbrannt!



Hör genau hin, er labert iwas von Alextraszas Flamme, ich glaube die hat sein Leben geschützt oder so, also Leben tut er so halbwegs.


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Ist wohl sein Geißt denke ich mal...
> wer genau war Bolvar denn jetzt? Der ehemalige Sturmwind "König", also der der neben dem Kind stand?


Bolvar is der Alli-Anführer der zusammen mit Saurfang Junior bei der Pforte des Zorns gegen die Geißel kämpft.


----------



## Occasus (1. Februar 2010)

Bolvar ist genau wie Saurfang vom Lichking wiederbelebt worden. Bolvar wurde gefoltert und der Lichking versuchte ihn zu unterwerfen, was ihm aber nicht gelang. Er brennt, weil die Roten Drachen Feuer über Angrathar geworfen haben. NEIN er ist nicht böse. JA er ist der neue Lichking. Und er wird die Geißel davon abhalten Azeroth oder sonstiges zu zerstören.


Was ich aber immer noch nicht weiß, was passiert mit Ner'zul? Von daher Happy "Return of the Lichking"


----------



## jeef (1. Februar 2010)

bissel kurz für das ENDE ^^


----------



## -Migu- (1. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Ende anders vorgestellt. Ich habe Warcraft 3 und Addon gezockt.[...]. Und nun muss er sterben, einfach so, nur sein Vater bei Ihm. Kein Uther oder sonst ein alter Freund. Ich bin zwar enttäuscht, aber wie im Video gesagt wurde.



Genauso geht es mir auch! Es wäre viel "schöner" wenn der gute Arthas wiederkäme. Er ist einfach der charismatischste Charakter in der ganzen Geschichte.
Ich hab meinem Kumpel auch schon paar Mal gesagt, gäbs ne "Lichking-Fraktion", würde ich da rüberwechseln.

 Arthas ftw!

Und Bolvar scheint eher als Notlösung von Blizzard her gehalten zu haben. Naja, kann man nicht ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (1. Februar 2010)

Occasus schrieb:


> Bolvar ist genau wie Saurfang vom Lichking wiederbelebt worden. Bolvar wurde gefoltert und der Lichking versuchte ihn zu unterwerfen, was ihm aber nicht gelang. Er brennt, weil die Roten Drachen Feuer über Angrathar geworfen haben. NEIN er ist nicht böse. JA er ist der neue Lichking. Und er wird die Geißel davon abhalten Azeroth oder sonstiges zu zerstören.
> 
> 
> Was ich aber immer noch nicht weiß, was passiert mit Ner'zul?



Der Lichkönig war ja Arthas+Nerzhul, und ich denke mal Nerzhul ist dann "in" Bolvar...wer war btw vor Arthas Lichking? Nerzhul allein? Und wer davor?


----------



## Error2000 (1. Februar 2010)

Occasus schrieb:


> Was ich aber immer noch nicht weiß, was passiert mit Ner'zul?



Ner'zhul wurde vom bösen Arthas aus dem Körper des Lichkönigs verbannt bzw. wurde er von ihm getötet.

Dies erfährt man im Epilog von "Arthas: Aufstieg des Lichkönigs".

Originalzitat auf Englisch:


> This text is taken from page 306-307 in the novel. In Arthas' dreamworld, he has a conversation with Ner'zhul right after he has killed Mattias Lehner:
> 
> _"Yes!" the orc exhilirated, laughing lmost manically. "I knew you would make this choice. For so long you have wrestled with the last dregs of goodness, of humanity in you, but no longer. The boy held you back, and now you are free". He now got to his feet, his body still that of an older orc, but moving with the ease and fluidity of the young. "We are one, Arthas. Together, we are the Lich King. No more Ner'zhul, no more Arthas--only this one glorious being. With my knowledge, we can--". His eyes bulged as the sword impaled him. Arthas stepped forward, plunging the glittering, hungering Frostmourne ever deeper into the dream-being that had once been Ner'zhul, then the Lich King, *and was soon to be nothing, nothing at all*. He slipped his other arm around the body, pressing his lips so close to the green ear that the gesture was almost intimate, as intimate as the act of *taking a life* always was and always would be. "No," Arthas whispered. No we. No one tells me what to do. I've got everything I need from you--now the power is mine and mine alone. Now there is only I. I am the Lich King. And I am ready." The orc shuddered in his arms, stunned by the betrayal, and vanished._


----------



## Lloigorr (1. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jetzt lachen oder weinen soll... aber ich kann's aufm iPhone nicht sehen^^ 
dann warte ich halt ne Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (1. Februar 2010)

Lloigorr schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jetzt lachen oder weinen soll... aber ich kann's aufm iPhone nicht sehen^^
> dann warte ich halt ne Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier lang: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ0EJTeQ5gw


----------



## Greshnak (1. Februar 2010)

Lloigorr schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jetzt lachen oder weinen soll... aber ich kann's aufm iPhone nicht sehen^^
> dann warte ich halt ne Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klein Arthi liegt rum, labert mit seinem Vater, Tirion kommt, Arthas' Vater sagt ihm das es immer einen King geben muss...beide verschwinden, Tirion hebt die Krone auf, ein brenneder Bolvar sagt ihm das er der neue sein muss--->Bolvar wird Lichkönig, niemand solls erfahren, und er hält die Geißel von Azeroth fern.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (1. Februar 2010)

nice


----------



## Sheeana (1. Februar 2010)

Meimeimei, das war doch jetzt schon seit Ewigkeiten bekannt, daß es einen neuen Lichking geben muß. Das sagt Uther Lightbringer schon, als er über Frostmourne mit Sylvanas oder Jaina kommuniziert, bevor der erste "Kampf" gegen Arthas losgeht (also, diese Verfolgungsjagd-Geschichte ^^)
Und daß Bolvar nicht tot ist, sondern vom Lichking in der Zitadelle gefoltert wird, damit er ein Todesritter wird, war auch schon länger bekannt (und ebenso wie das oben genannte Inhalt von 5-50 Threads hier im Forum und im offiziellen Forum)

Bolvar hat aber nicht kapituliert und dem Lichking widerstanden. Und jetzt nimmt er die Last auf sich, der neue Lichkönig zu werden und zu versuchen, die Geißel im Zaum zu halten.
Brennen tut er, weil er ja an der Pforte des Zorns von Alextrasza mit Feuer von der Pest der Apothekervereinigung gereinigt wird. Ich hoffe, das ist für ihn ein Vorteil, während er versucht so lange wie möglich den Einflüsterungen des Throns zu widerstehen. Und düster drauf wär ich in so einem Moment auch ^^ Das ist irgendwie wie damals bei Diablo (1), als der Held am Ende den Seelenstein in seine eigene Stirn stecken mußte, weil er das Übel länger aufhalten wollte als der vorherige Träger. Ich denke, der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig wird zukünftig ein Event sein, so ähnlich wie der Kampf gegen das Omen, nur größer und heftiger. Das Argentumturnier ist nicht zufällig bei den ganzen Saison-Erfolgen gelandet ^^

Bolvar war übrigens ein guter (der beste?) Freund von Varian Wrynn und diente seinem Sohn während Varians Abwesenheit als Beschützer und Ratgeber (v.a. gegen Lady Prestor alias Onyxia)

LG

EDIT: Arthas mußte so sterben und alleine daß sein Vater bei ihm war, war schon genug Trost für den Mistkerl.

PPS: Super Video, coole Geschichte. Ich hoffe, es ist kein Fake, es paßt so gut rein in die Geschichte!


----------



## The Paladin (1. Februar 2010)

Arthas ist kein Mistkerl. Ich bin mit der Geschichte und so nicht komplett vertraut. Aber der Arthas den ich kenne ist ein Irregeleiteter Mann. Er war besessen davon sein Volk zu retten, es zu Rächen und dann sogar die verfluchte Klinge nahm und den armen Muradin damit fast gekillt hat.

Und wo bleibt Jaina oder Sylvanas in dem Video?


----------



## Error2000 (1. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt Jaina oder Sylvanas in dem Video?



Ich schätze die Beiden kommen während dem Kampf dazu und helfen den Lich King zu killen. Leider haben sie im Anschluss einen Frisörtermin und müssen vor dem Ingame-Video schon wieder weg.


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

Sheeana schrieb:


> PPS: Super Video, coole Geschichte. Ich hoffe, es ist kein Fake, es paßt so gut rein in die Geschichte!


Es ist aus den Patchdaten des kommenden Patches 3.3.2, der die Woche wohl ongeht.



Error2000 schrieb:


> Ich schätze die Beiden kommen während dem Kampf dazu und helfen den Lich King zu killen.


Die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt, warum sie nicht im Video sind - zumindest was Jaina angeht, immerhin waren sie und Arthas ein Paar. (Wenn ich gerade richtig informiert bin)


----------



## The Paladin (1. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das Video ist entweder ein Fake oder von Blizzard reingetan worden um uns zu verwirren und uns am Ende zu überraschen mit einem anderen Video. (ICh bin sonst kein Verschörungs Fan oder so ^^)


----------



## Lloigorr (1. Februar 2010)

Ah danke Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (1. Februar 2010)

Ich fühle mich genau so wie ich das letzte Buch von Markus Heitz "Die Zwerge" gelesen habe. Irgendwie kann ich Arthas und Tungdil komplett miteinander vergleichen.

Arthas und Tungdil: Sie haben uns verlassen. Arthas gekillt von einem Haufen Zockern und Tungdil von seiner eigenen Ur-Nichte mit seiner Waffe.


----------



## Error2000 (1. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich denke das Video ist entweder ein Fake oder von Blizzard reingetan worden um uns zu verwirren und uns am Ende zu überraschen mit einem anderen Video. (ICh bin sonst kein Verschörungs Fan oder so ^^)



Welches Video sollte denn stattdessen kommen? Würde Blizzard ein anderes "geheimes" Video reinpatchen, dann hätte man es auch schon gefunden.
Dies wird das einzig wahre End-Video sein. Da kommt nichts anderes mehr.

Außer während dem Kampf gegen den Lichkönig, finden ein paar Events statt.


----------



## Damatar (1. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich denke das Video ist entweder ein Fake oder von Blizzard reingetan worden um uns zu verwirren und uns am Ende zu überraschen mit einem anderen Video. (ICh bin sonst kein Verschörungs Fan oder so ^^)



So wie die worgen und die goblos in der eiweterung? wo die masken der beiden rassen schon aufgetaucht sind,? und bliz es versucht hat zu kaschieren indem sie andere rassenmasken ebenfals einfliessen haben lassen? wo jeder gesagt hat ach das is nur ablenkung? und welche neuen rassen kommen den jetz in cata? ja richtig die ablenkung


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich genau so wie ich das letzte Buch von Markus Heitz "Die Zwerge" gelesen habe. Irgendwie kann ich Arthas und Tungdil komplett miteinander vergleichen.
> 
> Arthas und Tungdil: Sie haben uns verlassen. Arthas gekillt von einem Haufen Zockern und Tungdil von seiner eigenen Ur-Nichte mit seiner Waffe.


Komm mal wieder runter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (1. Februar 2010)

Es ist eine Hoffnung von mir das es ein Fake ist. Ich wünsche Arthas ein würdigeres Ende oder sein Überleben + versöhnung mit den Geistern der Toten die er verschuldet hat. Und eine Szene mit Jaina wie sie Sylvanas zeigt wer der Boss ist. ^^


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

Eher spickt Sylvanas den kleinen Blondschopf mit ein paar Pfeilen, da Jaina noch zu sehr mit der Trauer um ihren Liebsten beschäftigt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (1. Februar 2010)

Fizzi schrieb:


> Also Bolvar ist zwar "gestorben" wurde aber durch die Flamme von Alexstraza (sorry kA wie man den Namen richtig schreibt^^) am Lebengehalten/gereinigt.
> Bolvar ist nicht böse, sondern opfert sich anstelle von Tirion, um die Geißel zurückzuhalten.
> Er wird zum Lichking und sitzt oben auf dem Frostthron und spielt jetzt Karten oder so, kehrt aber nicht zurück und lässt von Tirion verbreiten er wäre mit dem Lichkönig gestorben.
> 
> ...



Wird wohl eher so sein, das er in den Endkampf eingreift, da er ja von Arthas / Lichking nicht umgedreht werden konnte.

Es wird wohl auch einen Grund haben, das sich Bolvar ganz am Ende selbst in einem Eisblock einschließt ................


----------



## Willtaker (2. Februar 2010)

geiles video!

und scheinbar kommt arthas kurz vor seinem tod noch einmal zu sich. bin gespannt, ob sich das im kampf andeutet...


----------



## Kersyl (2. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> ist bolvar nicht gestorben? (versteh den text im video leider nicht ganz)



Nein, er hat Die Feuerangriffe überlebt, gerade so eben. Er ist ja der schüler von arthas.

P.s: Extrem geiles vvideo. Das kommt ja dann wenn Arthas down ist =)

Zu meinem vorposter, der meint bolvar mischt sich ein: Das kann gut seinaber dann kommt tirion im kampf nicht dazu, weil er ihn ja nicht bemerkt hat.

Naja wir werden sehen^^


----------



## The Paladin (2. Februar 2010)

Tja, ich gehe pennen, postet mal schön und um 9 oder 10 Uhr bin ich wieder da.


----------



## Russelkurt (2. Februar 2010)

Also ich find das Ende irgendwie passend. Wie oft wurde denn gesagt, dass es einen neuen Lichking geben muss? Und wer passt da besser als Bolvar Fordragon, der erfolgreich den Versuchen von Arthas widerstand ihn zu brechen und zu einem Todesritter zu machen? Saurfang Junior ist ja ein Boss in ICC geworden. Tirion hat zu viel zu tun. Und Arthas zu bekehren und zu reinigen wäre einfach zu zuckersüß, das passt eher zu Disney als zu Blizzard. 

Der König ist tot! Lang lebe der König!


----------



## leckaeis (2. Februar 2010)

Könnte mir kein besseres Ende vorstellen.

Das Arthas diese ganze Sache überleben würde, hab ich nie geglaubt. 
Und so fand er trotzdem ein würdiges Ende, immerhin starb er - mehr oder weniger - in den Armen seines Vater's und das, während er Arthas war und nicht der Lichkönig.

Nunja, um zu verstehen warum ausgerechnet Bolvar da auf taucht, muss man eventuell den Kampf miterleben. Dort werden sicher auch noch einige geskriptete Event's stattfinden.
Und sie wie es aussieht, wird Bolvar in seinem Eisblock dort oben bis an's Ende des Frosththrons sitzen.

Ich persönlich fände es ja echt Sahne, wenn man mit Cataclysm nochmal auf die Spitze des Frostthron's muss. 
ich schließ so ungern mit solchen Dingen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen : Thumbs up 

PS: /vote 4 Charakterüberholung. Wäre doch echt mal was feines, wenn die Menschen ingame ebenso fein gearbeitet sind, wie der liebe Tirion.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2010)

Hmm einerseits find ichs schon sau geil aber anderseits.....ich bin mit warcraft aufgewachsen.....Arthas war für mich der bösewicht nummer eins aber auch ein held und jetzt geht er einfach so dahin,ohne ein episches cinematic zu bekommen oder ähnliches:Einfach so!
Das regt mich jetzt schon derbst auf...
Schade...so geht er dahin ;(
Super gemacht Blizz.
Epic Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (2. Februar 2010)

Soooo bevor ich noch 20mal lese was nu mit Nerz'ul is antwort ich ma einfach so wie ich das nach lesne des Buches verstanden hab.

Arthas hat den Geist von Nerz'ul der ein teil des Lichking war getötet als bevor er wieder erwachte, das heist Bolvar kann nicht von Nerz'ul verdorben werden, weil Nerz'ul gar nicht mehr da is. 

Was ich allerdings doof finde ist, dass Arthas fragt "is it over?", es macht keinen Sinn, denn nach Lesen des Buches merkt man das Arthas ziemlich gerne der Lichking is und er sogar Nerz'ul tötet um alleine als Lichking zu "regieren". Er hat nur einmal ein Zeichen der Reue gezeit, undzwar als er merkte das Jaina nichts mehr von ihm wissen will.


----------



## Deathscythearan (2. Februar 2010)

....


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (2. Februar 2010)

Hey, da ich gelesen hab das hier manche keinen Sound haben (und weiss das viele kein Englisch können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und ich grad langeweile hab, will ich euch das video mal "diktieren" bzw. frei übersetzen...

Englisch:

Arthas:	" Father... Is it over?"
Terenas: " At long last, no king rules forever my son..."
Arthas:	" I see... Only darkness... before me..."

Terenas: " Without it's masters command the rest of scourge will become an even greater thread to this world."" Control must be maintainend."
 	" There must always be... A Lich King."

Tirion: 	" The weight of such a burden... It must be mine... For there is no other..."
Bolvar:	" Tirion! You hold the grim destiny in your hands, brother, but it is not your own!"
Tirion: 	" Bolvar! By all that is holy..."
Bolvar:	" The dragons flame sealed my fate. The world of the living can no longer comfort me..."
 	" Place the crown upon my head, Tirion. Forevermore I'll be the jail of the dead..."
Tirion: 	" No friend, I cannot..."
Bolvar 	" Do it Tirion! You and these brave hereos have your own destinies to fullfill!"
 	" This last act of service is mine."

Tirion: 	" You will not be forgotten, brother."
Bolvar:	" I must be forgotten, Tirion!" If the world is to live free from the tyranny fear... They must never know what was done here today."

The new Lichking (aka Bolvar): " Tell only that the Lichking is dead and that Bolvar Fordragon died with him."
 		" Now go, leave this place... and never return!"

Deutsch (frei übersetzt und ohne Garantie ^^):

Arthas:	" Vater... Ist es vorbei?"
Terenas: " Zu guter letzt regiert kein König für immer, mein Sohn..."
Arthas:	" Ich sehe... nur Dunkelheit... vor mir..."

Terenas: " Ohne die Befehle ihres Meisters wird der Rest der Geißel zu einer noch größeren Bedrohung für diese Welt werden."
 	" Daher muss die Kontrolle über die Geißel weiter ausgeübt werden."
 	" Es muss immer... einen Lich-König geben."

Tirion: 	" Das Gewicht dieser Bürde... Ich muss sie tragen... es gibt keinen Anderen..."
Bolvar:	" Tirion! Du hältst das düstere Schicksal in deinen Händen, Bruder, aber es wird nicht das deine sein!"
Tirion: 	" Bolvar! Bei allem was heilig ist..."
Bolvar:	" Das Drachenfeuer hat mein Schicksal besiegelt. Ich fühle mich nicht länger heimisch in der Welt der Lebenden..."
 	" Setze die Krone auf mein Haupt, Tirion. Für immer will ich der Wärter der Toten sein..."
Tirion: 	" Nein Freund... Ich kann nicht..."
Bolvar 	" Tu es Tirion! Du und diese tapferen Helden habt euer eigenes Schicksal zu erfüllen!"
 	" Dies ist mein letzter Dienst."

Tirion: 	" Du wirst nicht vergessen werden, Bruder."
Bolvar:	" Ich muss vergessen werden, Tirion!" Wenn die Welt frei von der Tyrannei seien soll, darf niemand wissen was heute hier passiert ist."

Der neue Lich-könig (aka Bolvar): " Erzähl nur, dass der Lich-König tot ist und mit ihm Bolvar Fordragon."
 " Nun geh... Verlasse diesen Ort... und komm nie mehr zurück!"

Soo das wars... Ich hoff ich hab einigen weiterhelfen können und anderen net zu viel verraten ^^

Gute Nacht zusammen, j0h4nN3$


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Februar 2010)

Hey ihr Lieben.

Habe gerade 2-3 Posts gelöscht. Warum? Weil sie nicht zum Thema passten. Bitte bleibt beim Thema. Danke <3


----------



## Espe89 (2. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde das Ende passend. Warum soll die Geschichte von WoW denn besser sein, nur weil Arthas sich wieder dem Guten zuwendet, bekehren lässt und eine Welt entsteht, in der es heißt "Das Leben ist ein Ponyhof"? Das ist mir zu kitschig und viel zu einfach. Und vorallem ist das sehr realitätsfremd. Es muss Probleme geben, Probleme die uns übel aufstoßen. Gerade das macht eine gute Geschichte aus! In diesem Fall ist es eine Geschichte, die selbst gern ein gutes Ende vorhergesehen hätte, es aber nicht kann, weil sie sonst nicht gut wäre. Es musste so kommen.


----------



## Dregalos (2. Februar 2010)

_There is a dialogue between Korialstrasz and Alexstrasza after the Wrathgate event. Due to a bug which allowed some players to speak Draconic,[sup][4][/sup] some players are able to read and translate Alexstrasza's words:_ _Alexstrasza: [Draconic] They must not discover the fate of the young paladin. Not yet._   Bolvar's shield is recovered by Alliance warriors at the behest of Alexstrasza and returned to King Varian in 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [74] Reborn From The Ashes. 


*  Fall of the Lich King *
 It is later revealed that Bolvar's body was recovered by the Scourge along with that of Dranosh Saurfang, and has been tortured mercilessly by the Lich King. Despite the Lich King's extensive efforts to corrupt him, however, he has thus far managed to resist.


----------



## Versace83 (2. Februar 2010)

Hmm... da hatt Blizz wohl etwas beim guten alten George Lucas geklaut. Das Ende erinnert mich doch sehr stark an "Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter". Da wird am Ende aus dem Darth Vader auch wieder der gute Anakin Skywalker bevor er in den Armen eines Familienmitgliedes stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema:
finde das video sehr gut. ich hätte auf Tirion als lich king Nachfolger getippt... eine nette Wendung.

Und wer weiß was nun aus dem neuen Lich King wird. Ein neues Addon "The Return of the Lich King" wohl eher nicht. Entweder wird es ein jährliches Event, ihn im Frostthron eingesperrt zu halten (was ein Vorposter erwähnte) oder Bolvar wird böse und wir müssen ihn in Cata bekämpfen oder (was ich wohl am ehesten erwarte, wenn er überhaupt noch in wow Erwähnung findet) er kommt uns während dem Endkampf mit Deathwing zur Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kæran (2. Februar 2010)

Ob das der Horde wohl gefällt, dass der Vizekönig von Sturmwind der neue Lichkönig wird?


----------



## Kjarrigan (2. Februar 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Hmm... da hatt Blizz wohl etwas beim guten alten George Lucas geklaut. Das Ende erinnert mich doch sehr stark an "Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter". Da wird am Ende aus dem Darth Vader auch wieder der gute Anakin Skywalker bevor er in den Armen eines Familienmitgliedes stirbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und George Lucas hat bei 50.000 anderen Filmen geklaut in denen der Bösewicht am Ende seine Taten bereut. Sry, aber der Spruch muss sein, als wenn die Idee von Reue vor dem Tod von George Lucas wäre.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Thema: Sehr geiles Video, nur Schade das Arthas so wenig zu sagen hat. Eine Szene mit Jaina die um ihren ehemaligen Geliebten weint wäre auch nice gewesen, obwohl dann wohl zu viele um den neuen Lich King wissen würden oder sowas.

MfG

Kjar


----------



## Versace83 (2. Februar 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> Und George Lucas hat bei 50.000 anderen Filmen geklaut in denen der Bösewicht am Ende seine Taten bereut.



1. Habe ich nix von Taten bereuen gesagt ... ich dachte nur an die Szenerie.
und 2. nenn mir mindestens 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jakobh (2. Februar 2010)

Würde auch mal Zeit das eines der mächtigsten Wesen der Welt Allianzler ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scherz beiseite ist ein echt tolles Video und Bolvar ist meine Meinung nach eine sehr gute Lösung der hatte ja eh nichts mehr vom Leben.
Hoffe aber auch das er vielleicht irgendwie als neue NPC Franktion in Cataclysm kommt als gute Geissel oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ok sehr unwahrscheinlich da er ja im Video ziemlich klar mach das er nie kommen wird und auch nie jemand zu ihm kommen wird aber wenn seine alte Heimat am Rande der vernichtung steht macht er ja vielleicht eine Ausnahme...


----------



## Kjarrigan (2. Februar 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> 1. Habe ich nix von Taten bereuen gesagt ... ich dachte nur an die Szenerie.
> und 2. nenn mir mindestens 10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ok, zu 1.) Szenerie ist schon ähnlich das stimmt, wollte eben nur anmerken das solche Geschichten nicht von George Lucas erfunden wurden.

zu 2.) das ist jetzt bisschen blöd aber ich kann mir fast gar keine Filmtitel merken (schau auch nicht sooo viele Filme) und 50.000 versteht sich natürlich als leicht übertriebene Zahl um darzustellen das eben auch andere so ein Happy-End benutzen^^

Sry, wenn du dich angegriffen fühltest, war nicht meine Absicht.

MfG

Kjar


----------



## Versace83 (2. Februar 2010)

nein nein, fühlte mich nicht angegriffen, wollte nur nochmal verdeutlichen worauf ich hinauswollte. Dass George Lucas selbst viel geklaut hat, besonders bei Tolkien, ist mir auch bewusst. 
Allerdings ist Star Wars das bekannteste Beispiel, das sich mit dem Ende von Arthas vergleichen lässt.

Dass 50.000 etwas übertrieben war habe ich mir auch schon fast gedacht, darum wollte ich es dir mit den 10 Filmtiteln auch etwas leichter machen ^^ Da mir selbst nicht einer eingefallen ist, den ich gesehen hätte, der ein ähnliches Ende hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (2. Februar 2010)

Jakobh schrieb:


> Würde auch mal Zeit das eines der mächtigsten Wesen der Welt Allianzler ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, vor allem weil so von vornherein schon klar ist, dass "das eines der mächtigsten Wesen der Welt" besiegt werden wird - wie alle Allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (2. Februar 2010)

Komme niemals an diesen Ort zurück... Ich bin gespannt, wann er es doch tun wird... Irgendwann tut er es... Mal sehen, was dann passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (2. Februar 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Stimmt, vor allem weil so von vornherein schon klar ist, dass "das eines der mächtigsten Wesen der Welt" besiegt werden wird - wie alle Allys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vielleicht bleibt er auch auf ewig in seinem Eisblock drin. Naja, wär auch nicht tragisch, ein Alli weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (2. Februar 2010)

Ich werd es mir nicht ansehen. Erst, wenn ich den boss selbst down habe, was sicher bald der fall sein wird. Das nimmt nur die freude am bosskill, wenn man das ende schon kennt.
Leute die den boss eh niemals down sehen werden könns sich ja gerne jetzt schon ansehen. Allen anderen rate ich davon ab.


----------



## Edou (2. Februar 2010)

mhm,nettes video..Arthas stirbt doch etwas "allein" nur mit seinem vater...ich hätte lieber gehofft dass uther,jaina und so ihm verzeihen...und zu bolvar als lichi....naja ich hab gedacht Darion macht den Job...ansonsten gutes vid



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Komme niemals an diesen Ort zurück... Ich bin gespannt, wann er es doch tun wird... Irgendwann tut er es... Mal sehen, was dann passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 hehe  20min nach bosskill[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Tirion:"Ver....Wo hab ich Ashenbringer schon wieder gelassen"[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Mit den händen körper abtastet*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]"Da ist es auch nicht,wo könnte es den sein?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*zum frostthron zurück lauf*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]"Ah da bist du ja"[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Fuß bricht ins eis ein*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bolvar(Lichi) " Ihr Solltet Doch niehmehr Zurück kehren alter Narr!"[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Tirion: " Doh!,Bewaffnet euch helden,Wir müssen wohl nochmal ran[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wir: " Ach nee!.."[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]xD[/font]


----------



## Dragó82 (2. Februar 2010)

Kæran schrieb:


> Ob das der Horde wohl gefällt, dass der Vizekönig von Sturmwind der neue Lichkönig wird?



Mit dem Prinzen von Lordaeron hatten sie ja auch keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (2. Februar 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Mit dem Prinzen von Lordaeron hatten sie ja auch keine Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar der war doch in ordnung der hat mehr Ally als Hordler getöten und nebenbei ein neues Hordlervolk gemacht is doch prima


----------



## Muhtator (2. Februar 2010)

Wahrscheinlich wurde darüber schon lamentiert und gemeckert. 
Aber ich finde es nicht ganz fair, das der neue Lichking wieder ein Mensch (lies Alianzarsch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist.
Der Sauerfang läßt sich brechen und wird zum ersten Flügelboss in ICC, aber ein Mensch wiedersteht, bleibt gut und sauber und darf dafür der neue Lichking werden.

Irgendwie wirkt dass auf mein Hordeherz etwas diskiminierend


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Ich hab sowieso leicht den Eindruck, das bei Schneesturm eine latente Hordefeindlichkeit zu verzeichnen ist.
Wir kommen in den Meisten Viedeos irgendwie schlecht weg (wenn wir überhaupt erwähnt werden)
Deswegen plädiere ich für die Gründung einer Gruppierung zur Vertretung der Rechte von Grünheuten und Hufträgern e.V. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheeana (2. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Arthas ist kein Mistkerl. Ich bin mit der Geschichte und so nicht komplett vertraut. Aber der Arthas den ich kenne ist ein Irregeleiteter Mann. Er war besessen davon sein Volk zu retten, es zu Rächen und dann sogar die verfluchte Klinge nahm und den armen Muradin damit fast gekillt hat.
> 
> Und wo bleibt Jaina oder Sylvanas in dem Video?





Also, ich hab die Geschichte gefressen, ich hab WC3 mit Addon mindestens 50x durch gespielt (ok leicht übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich seh Arthas eben anders.
Anfgangs war Arthas vielleicht noch ein irregeleiteter Mann, ein junger Mann, der nicht auf die Warnungen seines Lehrmeisters (Uther) hören wollte, weil er glaubte, er wisse besser, was zu tun sei und die anderen seien einfach zu langsam. Das war angesichts der Bedrohung, die er über sein Volk kommen sah noch verständlich. Daß er alle Einwohner von Stratholme vernichten lies....uha, mehr als grenzwertig. Daß er Uther, der da was dagegen hatte, vom Orden der Silbernen Hand ausschloß (naja, es zumindest versuchte, Uther war der Anführer der Silbernen Hand und Arthas hatte dazu gar keine Befugnis, er war ja noch nicht mal König in dem Moment).... schon ein Akt der Hybris: er hätte auch einfach sagen können: "Dann geh doch, ich tu das hier, egal was Du sagst und egal ob Du mich aus dem Orden wirfst, weil ich glaube, daß es bei aller Grausamkeit das einzige ist, was uns retten wird!" Aber nein, er sagt: "Du wagst es, Dich mir zu widersetzen, ich werde mal Dein König sein, also gehorche und vernichte mit mir die Stadt!.... (usw)" 
Dann läßt er sich von einem Dämon (Mal'Ganis) provozieren und rennt ohne nach zu denken nach Northrend, um die Klinge zu holen. Dort heuert er dann Söldner an, um gegen seine eigenen Leute vor zu gehen, läßt die Schiffe verbrennen und dann die Söldner töten, weil er sagt, die hätten sie angegriffen und die Schiffe verbrannt. 
Und dann geht er hin, bringt ohne auch nur einen Moment zu zögern Murandin um -und das war es, was er tat, was in WoW gezeigt wird, ist nur eine erstaunliche Wendung der Geschichte und nichts, was Arthas so mitbekommen hat, aus seiner Sicht hat er Muradin umgebracht! Und in diesem Moment sagt er nichts mehr von Volk retten und so, da will er nur noch das Schwert, um für seine Rache mächtig zu sein. Damit ist er kein Paladin der Silbernen Hand mehr, in deren Vokabular kommt sowas wie Rache und Machtgier nämlich nicht vor (ich finde übrigens, daß der Lichtglaube auch ziemlich arg nach Jedi und George Lucas klingt...... wobei das auch sehr nach Buddhismus klingt ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
Meiner Sympathie ist Arthas vor den Toren von Stratholme entglitten beim Spielen von WC. Und von seinen Taten *nach* der Vereinigung mit Frostmourne sprech ich mal gar nicht, da war er ja tatsächlich nicht mehr wirklich Herr seiner selbst (bzw. hat die Klinge eben nur das Schlechte in ihm weiter denken lassen, also Rache und Machtgier. Der Rest wurde ja zu Matthias Lehner)

Ich persönlich hätt ja noch eher dem armen Ner'Zhul eine Erlösung gegönnt als Arthas. Der hat wenigstens einmal kurz erkannt, daß das mit dem Dämonen-Pakt dumm war und dem Kil'Jaeden die Stirn geboten. Der hat erst den Lichkönig gespielt, als der Dämon ihn so lange folterte bis ihm nichts mehr anderes übrigblieb. Und dann hat er sogar noch die Kraft gefunden, sich an Kil'Jaeden zu rächen! 

Naja, ich denke, man kann das einfach unterschiedlich sehen, für mich persönlich war Arthas eben nie der große tolle Paladin, sondern ein verwöhntes Prinzchen, das lieber alles tötet, was ihm unter die Klinge kommt, als mal nach zu denken, eine Niederlage ein zu gestehen und dann mit einem gut durchdachten Plan zurück zu schlagen. Ach ja, und seinen Glauben auf das Licht zu wahren anstelle sich eine verfluchte mächtige Klinge zu holen, hätte einem "Paladin" auch gut gestanden. Das wäre halt vielleicht alles nicht so schnell gegangen, aber vielleicht hätte er seine Seele behalten und sein Volk _tatsächlich_ retten können. 


Wegen Sylvanas und Jaina: wir wissen ja noch nicht (oder?) wie der Kampf jetzt im Endeffekt wirklich aussieht. Sind die beiden vielleicht tot? Oder sind sie an einer ganz anderen Stelle der Zitadelle? Vielleicht wird der letzte Kampf ein "Event" und es gibt an allen Stellen von Eiskrone große Angriffe der Geißel. Da muß dann ja auch jemand befehligen und helfen... Keine Ahnung, wir müssen uns überraschen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Hêksa (2. Februar 2010)

Nice video hab nur das meiste nich verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mich wunderts nur ob er nich doch was anstelen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheeana (2. Februar 2010)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wurde darüber schon lamentiert und gemeckert.
> Aber ich finde es nicht ganz fair, das der neue Lichking wieder ein Mensch (lies Alianzarsch)
> 
> 
> ...




Ich fands auch blöd, daß Saurfang als "böse" nochmal aufgetaucht ist, ich hätte es viel schöner gefunden, wenn er einfach am Ende nochmal einen netten Auftritt gehabt hätte, z.B. als eine der erlösten Seelen aus Frostmourne. 
Leider war das das Problem, glaube ich: Saurfangs Seele wurde von Frostmourne gefressen, Bolvars nicht. Das ist ein Nachteil für Saurfang jun. wenns darum geht, dem Lichking zu widerstehen. 

Und von wegen Mensch: ich fand nicht, daß Bolvar noch nach Mensch ausgesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem wirds ja keiner wissen, daß er der Lichking wurde, also kann auch niemand den Menschen diese ..."Ehre"?.... zurechnen. 
LG


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. Februar 2010)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wurde darüber schon lamentiert und gemeckert.
> Aber ich finde es nicht ganz fair, das der neue Lichking wieder ein Mensch (lies Alianzarsch)
> 
> 
> ...



hmm schonmal nachgedacht wieso Bolvar wiederstehen konnte und Saurfang nicht. Saurfang wurde durch Frostgram an der Pforte getötet u seine Seele wurde aufgesaugt. 

Bolvar wollte sich auf Arthas stürzen als die Verlassenen angegriffen haben u wurde erst vergiftet, dann aber durch den Roten Drachenschwarm mit dem Atem des Lebens verbrannt 
(vermutlich ist das das kleine Geheimnis was Krasus u die rote Drachenlady hatte) u wurde dadurch gestärkt damit er der Folter widerstehen konte

Und Hordenfeindlichkeit besteht nicht denn die Horde hat Kil jaeden daran gehindert zurück zukehren 

Und Tante Edith sagt Bolvar ist der richtige den er war von Anfang an dafür sich mit der Horde zu verbünden im Kampf gegen den Lichking


----------



## Sordura (2. Februar 2010)

Ich find das vid ganz nett hätte mir aber gewünscht das arthas der normale wird und wieder mit jaina zusammen kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^ naja


----------



## Super PePe (2. Februar 2010)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Der Lichkönig war ja Arthas+Nerzhul, und ich denke mal Nerzhul ist dann "in" Bolvar...wer war btw vor Arthas Lichking? Nerzhul allein? Und wer davor?



Test des Glaubens


----------



## Technocrat (2. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und man sieht schön wie "Lichking" eben richtig ausgesprochen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre diskutabel, denn die sprechen das amerikanisch aus...


Aber Blizz ist eine amerikanische Firma, also Schwamm drüber.


----------



## Espe89 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube kaum, dass man Bolvar noch als Menschen ansehen kann. Sein Denken ist ja nicht nur für die Menschheit, sondern für ganz Azeroth. Würde er nicht der neue Lichking werden und die Kontrolle über die Untoten übernehmen, so würden sie alles zerstören. Eien Frage die sich mir nur deswegen stellt: Wieso hat Arthas damals nicht einfach jeden und alles kaputt gemacht, wenn er doch die Macht dazu hatte? War das nicht irgendwie sein Ziel? Klingt für mich unlogisch.

Und Bolvar, soll man ihn als Elementar ansehen? Denke mal. Er ist von den Flammes der Drachenaspekte wiederbelebt worden und somit nicht mehr als Mensch anzusehen. Als Allianzler vielleicht. Aber auch hier finde ich sieht man ganz klein ein Zusammenspiel von Ally uns Horde


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Februar 2010)

Man flüstert das Arthas guter teil irgendwie noch auf den bösen arthas eingewirkt hat und ihn davon ferngehalten hat alles zu vernichten...allerdings glaub ich würde das nicht so lange anhalten


----------



## Spendroc (2. Februar 2010)

Da es ziemlich lame wäre, wenn auch nocn Bolvar irgendwie korrumpiert wurde oder wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass er spätestens beim Kampf gegen Deathwing wieder eine Rolle spielen wird. Horde, Allianz und Bolvar inkl. Lichking vs Deathwing. Vorstellbar wäre es zumindest, wenn Bolvar standhaft und "rein" genug ist die Kontrolle zu behalten. Frage ist, was mit der Geißel passiert. Sollte Bolvar/der Lichking die nicht auch verschwinden lassen können? Oder reicht die Kraft vermutlich nur um sie nicht außer Kontrolle geraten zu lassen?


----------



## SirBurns (2. Februar 2010)

Sheeana schrieb:


> Also, ich hab die Geschichte gefressen, ich hab WC3 mit Addon mindestens 50x durch gespielt (ok leicht übertrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sheeana ich kann dir nur voll zu stimmen.
Alle beweihräuchern Arthas bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Ich bin froh das es endlich vorbei is mit ihm.
Ein Grund warum ich absoluter Horden Fan wurde war Arthas Arroganz
MfG


----------



## leckaeis (2. Februar 2010)

Hrhr, ich frage mich ja, in wie weit Bolvar nun selbst noch Einfluss auf sein tun hat.

Wär doch mal was, wenn wir im Kampf gegen Deathwing so eine kleine Untote-Armee als Unterstützung bekämen ... als Kanonenfutter, quasi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykkandil (2. Februar 2010)

Wie einige schon erwähnten ist Bolvar mit der Flamme der Drachenkönigen einsgeworden. Er wieder stand auch Arthas als er ihn zu seinem Diener machen wollte, siehe Startevent der Allianz in Icc. Nun, die Flammen halten wohl den dunkelen Einfluss von NEr'zuhl zurück und halten ihn bei Sinnen, die Geißel wird nun fortan niemanden mehr etwas tuen, da Bolvar sie mit seinem Willen zurück hält...

Was Arthas betrifft, wenn man sich das Eingangs Event von Halle der Reflexion anschaut, bei Ally, kenne das Hordlerevent nicht, da sagt Uther zu Jaina, dass Arthas Ner'zuhl zurückhält, die Welt zuvernichten.

Arthas war zu seiner Lebzeit als Paladin und dann Als Todesritter, ab knapp vor Stratholme so von Hass und Rache zerfressen, dass ihm nur die Rache an den Schrenkenslords im Sinne stand... Und so wurde er zu seinem Eigenen Verderben...


----------



## Skandy (2. Februar 2010)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Patch 3.4:
> Wrath of a new LichKing <.<



Ne das ist jetzt der orange Lich King xD.
Aber irgendwie verstehe ich nicht warum er noch Brennen kann wenn er sich schon längst auf dem FROST-Thron breit gemacht hat.


----------



## Carlor1337 (2. Februar 2010)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Der Lichkönig war ja Arthas+Nerzhul, und ich denke mal Nerzhul ist dann "in" Bolvar...wer war btw vor Arthas Lichking? Nerzhul allein? Und wer davor?


Davor war niemand Lichking^^ Arthas war der erste der mit Nerzhul ( oder wie der gute hieß^^) verschmolzen is

Nerzhul war übrigens mal ein OrcHexenmeister der von der brennenden Legion dazu verdammt wurde als n klumpen Eis Verderbnis über Azeroth zu bringen... Da hat er sich die Seuche ausgedacht^^


Die Schreckenslords die man aus wc3 kennt sind nur deswegen immer bei Arthas gewesen, weil sie auf den kleinen aufpassen sollten^^




Sry falls irgendwas nicht stimmt...^^


----------



## Skandy (2. Februar 2010)

Ich fände es wäre am geilsten gewesen, wenn Arthas kurz vor seine Tot " ER WIRD KOMMEN!" zu seine Vater sagt. Damit meinte er dann Todesschwinge, der dann das Ereignis um Cataclysm verursacht. Somit wäre es dann nach seine Tot wieder zu eine Gegenüberstehlung gekommen: Stirbt Arthas, kommt Todeschwinge oder lässt man den Lich King weiterleben, tötet er Todesschwinge.....


----------



## TheDoggy (2. Februar 2010)

Laut dem Cataclysm-Trailer tobt der Kampf gegen den Lich King aber noch, während DeathWing schon wütet.


----------



## Ykkandil (2. Februar 2010)

Gegen die Geißel, die noch in Nordend tobt... und es heißt ja net dass alle spieler nach 2 Wochen Arthas down haben... also das ist für die allgemeinheit


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. Februar 2010)

return of the lich king wird bestimmt kommen wenn wir alles schon vergessen haben und schon 5 erweiterungen draußen sind


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. Februar 2010)

Skandy schrieb:


> Ich fände es wäre am geilsten gewesen, wenn Arthas kurz vor seine Tot " ER WIRD KOMMEN!" zu seine Vater sagt. Damit meinte er dann Todesschwinge, der dann das Ereignis um Cataclysm verursacht. Somit wäre es dann nach seine Tot wieder zu eine Gegenüberstehlung gekommen: Stirbt Arthas, kommt Todeschwinge oder lässt man den Lich King weiterleben, tötet er Todesschwinge.....



lol das ist einfach dumm!


----------



## Ykkandil (2. Februar 2010)

Ich fände es logischer, wenn Deathwing durch den tot des Lichking und die Übernahme von Bolvar erwacht, durch die dadruch freigesetzte Magische Nova.... Dann Wüteted Deatchwing solange in seinem Kerker bis er sich befreit.... und der Vorpatch zu Ctaclysm erscheint.


----------



## Fastfax (2. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> ist bolvar nicht gestorben? (versteh den text im video leider nicht ganz)



Nein, wie du siehst nicht

Er wurde zwar getötet (^.^) von den apothekern bei der Pforte des Zorns.
Aber von Arthas wiederbelebt als neuer Diener.
Als Arthas starb erlangte er Freiheit wieder.

Die Flammen kommen ebenfalls von der pforte des zorns.
Als die Drachen kamen und das gift "wegbliesen"


----------



## Ykkandil (2. Februar 2010)

Um Ehrlich zu sein wurde Bolvar von den Flammen verschlungen, dennzu dem Lebete er noch... er lag im Sterben, als die Drachen alles verbrrannten.... und die Flammen der Königin hielten ihn halb am leben... bzw er wurde von Arthas wiederbelebt,d och die Flammen des LEbens waren mit ihm verschmolzen... eine Reikanationd er Reinheit, würde ich mal behaupten...


----------



## Shaila (2. Februar 2010)

Ich bin enttäuscht.


----------



## J_0_T (2. Februar 2010)

Hmmm... denke Bolvar ist stark genug die grabeskälte zu wiederstehen. Sah man auch an den augen... schaut euch ma die Todesritter und arthas als LK an... kalte augen... Bolvar dagegen behält das drachenfeuer. Kann mich auch irren... aber ich schätze das sein schicksal an der Pforte auf diesen punkt gesteuert hat... denn es ist kein sterbliches wesen das den Thron als eigen nennt...


----------



## Thoor (2. Februar 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> lol das ist einfach dumm!



Zitat Forest Gump:
"Meine Mama hat gesagt wer dummes tut der ist dumm", die Tat von dir hier zu posten ist in höchstem Masse dumm >.>


----------



## Ykkandil (2. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Hmmm... denke Bolvar ist stark genug die grabeskälte zu wiederstehen. Sah man auch an den augen... schaut euch ma die Todesritter und arthas als LK an... kalte augen... Bolvar dagegen behält das drachenfeuer. Kann mich auch irren... aber ich schätze das sein schicksal an der Pforte auf diesen punkt gesteuert hat... denn es ist kein sterbliches wesen das den Thron als eigen nennt...



Joa, er ist die Reinkanation der Reinheit... wegen der Verschmelzung mit den Flammen der Lebens... also der Drachenönigin...


----------



## J_0_T (2. Februar 2010)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Joa, er ist die Reinkanation der Reinheit... wegen der Verschmelzung mit den Flammen der Lebens... also der Drachenönigin...



Also könnte man davon ausgehen das Bolvar di kontrolle behält... arthas hatte ja noch menschliche Schwächen die gegen ihn benutzt wurden^^


----------



## Vicell (2. Februar 2010)

Und nächste ID wird Bolvar wieder gekrönt, und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder *gg*
Spaß beiseite, schönes Video, aber man hätte es noch etwas "größer" gestalten können.


----------



## Tigrex (2. Februar 2010)

Das Video ist gut gemacht aber ich hätte etwas sensationelleres erwartet^^
Was den ,,new lichking'' angeht:
Ich bezweilfe ganz ganz stark das man je wieder den Lichkönig bekämpfen muss. Arthas wurde durch Frostmourne Böse und hat sich der dunklen Macht hingegeben. Ist dem ruf des LK's gefolgt und hat sich mit ihm verschmolzen um
an große Macht zu gelangen. Seine Augen wurden beim anziehen des Helms Blau und kalt wie der Tod selbst. 
Aber Bolvar ist anders, er nimmt den Platz nicht ein um Schaden anzurichten oder um an Macht zu gelangen, er tut es für die Lebenden und um Azeroth zu beschützen.
Seinen Augen entspringt beim anziehen des Helms das rote Feuer des Lebens welches er von Alextraza bekam.
Er wird auf Ewig die Geißel in Norden behalten und sie darin hindern großen Schaden anzurichten.
In dem Sinne, 

R.I.P. Arthas, Sohn von Menethil
Möge deine Seele irgendwann Ruhe finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 
Bolvar Fordragon,
mögest du der geißel auf Ewig dienen xD


----------



## jolk (2. Februar 2010)

ich find die lösung mit bolvar zwar gelungen, aber das ende von arthas hätte spekulärer sein sollen (zu eis erstarren oder weglaufen oder von alextraza getötet werden) naja und was passiert mit frostmourne?


----------



## Held² (2. Februar 2010)

Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz wieso man Arthas tötet es hat einfach keinen Sinn weil was bringt es den alten Lichkönig zu töten nur damit es gleich einen neuen gibt?


----------



## Dwarim (2. Februar 2010)

Das Ende für mich unverständlich, habe leider von der WoW-Story absolut nichts mitbekommen, habe daher auch keine Ahnung weshalb Bolvar diese "Feuerhaut" hatte. Blizzard sollte echt mal mehr Wert auf die Story legen, denn das macht für mich ein gutes Spiel aus.

Zum Video:
Die Syncro is ja wohl unter aller Sau (wie immer). Wer immer den Charakteren seine Stimme gegeben hat - sie passt nicht. Ist zwar nicht das erste Mal, dass Blizzard ein an sich geiles Video durch schlechte Syncro verhunzt aber naja. Es scheint ja doch Anhänger zu geben.




so far


----------



## Cobrastrike (2. Februar 2010)

Tigrex schrieb:


> Das Video ist gut gemacht aber ich hätte etwas sensationelleres erwartet^^
> Was den ,,new lichking'' angeht:
> Ich bezweilfe ganz ganz stark das man je wieder den Lichkönig bekämpfen muss. Arthas wurde durch Frostmourne Böse und hat sich der dunklen Macht hingegeben. Ist dem ruf des LK's gefolgt und hat sich mit ihm verschmolzen um
> an große Macht zu gelangen. Seine Augen wurden beim anziehen des Helms Blau und kalt wie der Tod selbst.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nice, gut geschrieben.


----------



## jolk (2. Februar 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht ganz wieso man Arthas tötet es hat einfach keinen Sinn weil was bringt es den alten Lichkönig zu töten nur damit es gleich einen neuen gibt?



weil der neue nicht verdorben ist und der geißel andere befehle gibt? (z.b. sich mehr zurückzuziehen)


----------



## Darussios (2. Februar 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> Ich find das vid ganz nett hätte mir aber gewünscht das arthas der normale wird und wieder mit jaina zusammen kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Arthas kommt nach haus in Theramore"
Jaina: Hallo Schatzi na wie war dein Tag?
Arthas: Scheiße wie immer, hab erst 200 meiner 1383409632682359823956 Millionen Sozialstunden für das Umbringen von ganzen Rassen abgearbeitet.
Manchmal würd ich ja gerne wieder zu meinem Lieblingsschwert greifen und...

Jaina: Arthas nein! Hast du immernoch nicht gelernt, dass Rache nicht der richtige Weg ist?
Arthas: Aber Schatzi, ich...
Jaina: Nix aber! Heut nacht schläfst du auf der Couch und das Schwert nehm ich mal vorsichtshalber mit!
Arthas: Ach Menno!


----------



## Deadlift (2. Februar 2010)

Hey Hey ich hab folgende wichtige Frage...!

Ist Bolvar jetzt der neue Lich King?!

Ich hab da neulich irgendwo son Fan-Video gesehn wo son gut durchgebratener Typ die Krone aufbekommt!!

Das rockt so hart! wohooo


... warte worums gings hier nochmal?! ach wen juckts ...

O_o
Ja ich erlaube mir sowas auch mal


----------



## Drooner (2. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Hey Hey ich hab folgende wichtige Frage...!
> 
> Ist Bolvar jetzt der neue Lich King?!
> 
> Ich hab da neulich irgendwo son Fan-Video gesehn wo son gut durchgebratener Typ die Krone aufbekommt!!



Ich glaube du hast da was flasch verstanden....
Bolvar ist dieser "durchgebratene Typ". Und ja er ist der neue Lichking.


----------



## Domiel (2. Februar 2010)

alleine die qualität zeigt eindeutig das dies kein blizzard video sein kann..


----------



## Ferox21 (2. Februar 2010)

Jo, ich hab mir auch mal das Video gegönnt - einfach weil ich es wohl eh nie ingame selber erspielen werde.

Und was soll ich sagen? Imho ein gelungenes Ende der Story um Arthas und Lich King und damit auch eine Zäsur für WoW selber, denn damit wird der in WC III und Addon aufgebaute Oberbösewicht selber entsorgt. Ich denke mal, dass der Kampf vorher spektakulär genug war und sich auch andere Dinge noch aus dem letzten Flügel ergeben.

Das Arthas am Ende stirbt habe ich zwar immer vermutet, aber schön zu sehen, dass der Geist seines Vaters ihm vergibt. Das Bolvar am Ende derneue Lich-König wird habe ich aber eher weniger vermutet - ich hätte eher auf Tirion oder Darion getippt. Zumal Balvor auch eher der Allianz zugetan ist/war. Aber er dürfte die reichtige Wahl sein, solange seine Transformation ihn nicht hat böse werden lassen. Und wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass der Geis von Ner'Zul tot ist (soll ja laut dem entsprechenden Roman so sein) und jetzt auch Arthas (so hoffen wir einfach mal) und wie einige sagen Frostmourne im Lauf des Kampfes zerstört wird, dann wird er wirklich die Geißel unter Kontrolle halten können - eigentlich wäre er sogar in der Lange sie einer kontrollierten "Zerstörung" zuzuführen, aber vielleicht verhindert das irgendeine Schutzfunktion im Helm.

PS:
Hmm nur als Vermutung, Bolvar brennt - hoffen wir mal, dass das nichts mehr mit der brennenden Legion zu tun hat, immerhin ist der Helm ja noch von denen...


----------



## Deadlift (2. Februar 2010)

Drooner schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast da was flasch verstanden....
> Bolvar ist dieser "durchgebratene Typ". Und ja er ist der neue Lichking.



Sie Sir, haben offensichtlich das Dicke Ironie Schild um meinen Post übersehen.



Ferox21 schrieb:


> PS:
> Hmm nur als Vermutung, Bolvar brennt - hoffen wir mal, dass das nichts mehr mit der brennenden Legion zu tun hat, immerhin ist der Helm ja noch von denen...



Bolvar ist der Typ der die Allianz am Wrathgate anführt... 
Wir erinnern uns: Einmal Alextraza Surprise gut durch?!

Na Na ?!


----------



## Skandy (2. Februar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> "Arthas kommt nach haus in Theramore"
> Jaina: Hallo Schatzi na wie war dein Tag?
> Arthas: Scheiße wie immer, hab erst 200 meiner 1383409632682359823956 Millionen Sozialstunden für das Umbringen von ganzen Rassen abgearbeitet.
> Manchmal würd ich ja gerne wieder zu meinem Lieblingsschwert greifen und...
> ...



xDDDDD

Frage: war es vorher wirklich so das der damalige Arthas und Jaina ein Paar waren? 

Und


----------



## Astrad (2. Februar 2010)

Domiel schrieb:


> ;alleine die qualität zeigt eindeutig das dies kein blizzard video sein kann.


aha und wie kommst du darauf?Sieht für mich genauso aus wie die andern InGame Videos.Würde mich mal interessieren wie du auf deine Aussage kommst.


----------



## Kontext (2. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das Video eigentlich ganz okay, hätte mir aber lieber eine Cinematic-Cutscene gewünscht oder die normale WoW-Grafik.
Arthas sieht einfach... ranzig aus. :-/


----------



## leckaeis (2. Februar 2010)

Skandy schrieb:


> xDDDDD
> 
> Frage: war es vorher wirklich so das der damalige Arthas und Jaina ein Paar waren?
> 
> Und



Jop, währen Arthas zum Paladin und Jaina zum Magier ausgebildet wurden.
Kael'Thas' Rolle ist dabei immernoch am feinsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Gute kriegt einfach keinen festen Fuß in Azeroth.


@Mimimi, kein Cinematic.

Ich merke mal an, das ein Cinematic, so wie ihr es von den AddOn-"Intros" gewohnt sein, ungefähr genau so viel Zeit für die Entwicklung beansprucht, wie eines der besagten AddOns.
Und die Videos sind gerade mal so um die 2 Minuten lang, also psht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. Februar 2010)

Da Arthas nun tot ist frage ich mich was die Geister derer mit ihm anstellen die er gekillt hat und seine Diener.

Arthas: Hi Leute, ich bin Tot und diene nicht mehr der Geißel. Also, alles wieder gut?
Uther: Aber klar, ich vergebe dir .............. NOT. (Geräusche von Prügel).

Ich finde es zwar immer noch traurig, aber Scherze tun gut ^^


----------



## Ykkandil (2. Februar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> "Arthas kommt nach haus in Theramore"
> Jaina: Hallo Schatzi na wie war dein Tag?
> Arthas: Scheiße wie immer, hab erst 200 meiner 1383409632682359823956 Millionen Sozialstunden für das Umbringen von ganzen Rassen abgearbeitet.
> Manchmal würd ich ja gerne wieder zu meinem Lieblingsschwert greifen und...
> ...



Außerdem würde Arthas dann als Hochverräter hingerichtet werden... also... und ein Untoter bleibt untot...


----------



## Dhundron (2. Februar 2010)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Der Lichkönig war ja Arthas+Nerzhul, und ich denke mal Nerzhul ist dann "in" Bolvar...wer war btw vor Arthas Lichking? Nerzhul allein? Und wer davor?



Ner'zhul war der erste Lichkönig. Davor gabs niemanden, weil es die Geißel auch noch nicht gab.


----------



## Æzørt (2. Februar 2010)

sehr geiles vid!
für die nächste erweiterung gibts 2 möglich keiten:
1. der typ wird gekillt und nen anderer wird lichking (hm... wie wäre es mit keal'thas?) der is natürlich dann böse und alles geht von vonre los (wotlk2)
2. der typ wird böse und willl uns alle töten


----------



## Obilix (2. Februar 2010)

Hehe, dieser Bolvar war doch nur hinter dem Epic-Helm her. Ninja-Looter sozusagen^^


----------



## Taegan (2. Februar 2010)

Obilix schrieb:


> Hehe, dieser Bolvar war doch nur hinter dem Epic-Helm her. Ninja-Looter sozusagen^^



this.


----------



## Kezpa (2. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> ist bolvar nicht gestorben? (versteh den text im video leider nicht ganz)



natürlich ist er gestorben aber genau wie Saurfang wurde auch Bolvar wiederbelebt du Held...und genau wie die 3 Prinzen in den hero inis wiederbelebt wurden ( Blutiger Rat ) wurde auch Syndragosa und Sapphiron wiederbelebt nachdem sie getötet wurden.


----------



## Dhundron (2. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Soooo bevor ich noch 20mal lese was nu mit Nerz'ul is antwort ich ma einfach so wie ich das nach lesne des Buches verstanden hab.
> 
> Arthas hat den Geist von Nerz'ul der ein teil des Lichking war getötet als bevor er wieder erwachte, das heist Bolvar kann nicht von Nerz'ul verdorben werden, weil Nerz'ul gar nicht mehr da is.
> 
> Was ich allerdings doof finde ist, dass Arthas fragt "is it over?", es macht keinen Sinn, denn nach Lesen des Buches merkt man das Arthas ziemlich gerne der Lichking is und er sogar Nerz'ul tötet um alleine als Lichking zu "regieren". Er hat nur einmal ein Zeichen der Reue gezeit, undzwar als er merkte das Jaina nichts mehr von ihm wissen will.



Warum es keinen Sinn macht? Weil das Buch Schrott ist, deshalb.




The schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich genau so wie ich das letzte Buch von Markus Heitz "Die Zwerge" gelesen habe. Irgendwie kann ich Arthas und Tungdil komplett miteinander vergleichen.
> 
> Arthas und Tungdil: Sie haben uns verlassen. Arthas gekillt von einem Haufen Zockern und *Tungdil von seiner eigenen Ur-Nichte mit seiner Waffe*.



Jetzt weiß ich das Ende -.-

Aber ich denke wie du, Paladin. Hätte mir auch ein besseres Ende vorstellen können .. Ich habe ja gehofft, dass Arthas Undercity zurückerobert und Lordaeron als neue Allianzhauptstadt entsteht^^

Die Horde würde dafür Southshore bekommen ... bis Cataclysm halt ^^


----------



## Nisson (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ja drauf spekuliert, dass jetzt Kael'thas kommt und Tirion die Krone abnimmt um endlich nicht mehr nur sich selbst, sondern auch andere wiederauferstehen lassen zu können. So kann man sich irren.


----------



## numisel (2. Februar 2010)

ich find das Cinematic an sich echt gelungen. Vorallem die Stelle, wo es heisst:

Erzähl nur, dass der Lich-König tot ist... und mit ihm Bolvar Fordragon.

Das liefs mir ehrlich eiskalt den Rücken runter. DAS ist es, was ein episches Ende ausmacht!

Aber um nochmal auf die Sache mit Ner'zhul einzugehen:



> This text is taken from page 306-307 in the novel. In Arthas' dreamworld, he has a conversation with Ner'zhul right after he has killed Mattias Lehner:
> 
> _"Yes!" the orc exhilirated, laughing lmost manically. "I knew you would make this choice. For so long you have wrestled with the last dregs of goodness, of humanity in you, but no longer. The boy held you back, and now you are free". He now got to his feet, his body still that of an older orc, but moving with the ease and fluidity of the young. "We are one, Arthas. Together, we are the Lich King. No more Ner'zhul, no more Arthas--only this one glorious being. With my knowledge, we can--". His eyes bulged as the sword impaled him. Arthas stepped forward, plunging the glittering, hungering Frostmourne ever deeper into the dream-being that had once been Ner'zhul, then the Lich King, *and was soon to be nothing, nothing at all*. He slipped his other arm around the body, pressing his lips so close to the green ear that the gesture was almost intimate, as intimate as the act of *taking a life* always was and always would be. "No," Arthas whispered. No we. No one tells me what to do. I've got everything I need from you--now the power is mine and mine alone. Now there is only I. I am the Lich King. And I am ready." The orc shuddered in his arms, stunned by the betrayal, and vanished._



In dem Text steht ja, dass Arthas Matthias Lehner (also seine Menschlichkeit) getötet hat. Gut, soweit nachvollziehbar. Dann steht dort, dass er *in einem Traum* Ner'zhul die Klinge zwischen die Rippen jagt. Kann ich auch noch verstehen.
Aber wie kann Matthias Lehner einem Quests in Eiskrone geben, wenn er tot ist.
Ich denke da eher so, dass der Endbosskampf zweigeteilt ist, ähnlich wie bei Kalecgos. Ein Teil des Raids kämpft gegen den Todesritter Arthas, der andere Teil kämpft in Frostmourne gegen den Schamanen Ner'zhul und die von ihm aufgehetzten Seelen. Aussen stehen einem Jaina, Silvanas und Co. zur Seite. Im Schwert sind dann Uther, Terenas und einige andere zur Stelle.
Und Ner'zhul wird nur geschwächt, damit Bolvar ihn beherrschen kann.


----------



## Pudding00 (2. Februar 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> natürlich ist er gestorben aber genau wie Saurfang wurde auch Bolvar wiederbelebt du Held...und genau wie die 3 Prinzen in den hero inis wiederbelebt wurden ( Blutiger Rat ) wurde auch Syndragosa und Sapphiron wiederbelebt nachdem sie getötet wurden.



hey du held, Bolvar ist nicht gestorben und wurde auch nicht vom lk wieder belebt, er hat es dank des glauben an das licht geschaft zu überleben, und das feuer soll dabei auch eine rolle gespielt haben, wenn ich mich nicht irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (2. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> weil der neue nicht verdorben ist und der geißel andere befehle gibt? (z.b. sich mehr zurückzuziehen)



stimmt doch nicht ner'zhul ist doch noch immer in der Rüstung er hat Arthas nur als Wirt benutzt wenn ich das so richtig verstanden hab


----------



## Deadlift (2. Februar 2010)

Es geht nurnoch um "Kräfte".

Früher war die Rüstung vom Orc Ner'zhul bessesen, den hat Arthas aber übern Jordan geschickt.
Ergo haftet der Rüstung nurnoch die Kraft an die Arthas/der LichKing besaß.

Also kein Orc Gefasel mehr im Kopf, nur 100% hörige Klappergestelle.


Ist wie bei ner Schafherde, ohne Hund flitzen die Pelzknäuel da rum wo sie wollen, wenn es aber den Hund noch gibt ist es egal obsn Dackel oder ein Dobermann ist.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (2. Februar 2010)

Na endlich hats den erwischt. Dieser scheinheilige Alli geht mir schon seit wc3 auf den Geist. Von wegen edel und so. Der war schon von Anfang an machtbesessen und das sieht man schön wie er die Paladine aus seinem Dienst entlässt in Stratholme und Jaina verliert.
Das wäre ja noch schöner wenn der da überleben würde. Dass sein Vater da ist, ist ganz nett, aber eigentlich zu viel des guten. Schöner wäre es gewesen wenn alle die er gekillt hat über ihn herfallen und ihn in 1000 Stücke reissen und über ganz Azeroth verteilt hätten. Dann könnte man in Cataclysm versuchen die wieder zusammen zu suchen und mithilfe von der Apotherkervereinigung nen neuen zusammengeflickten Arthas bauen. Der würde dann auf dem Dunkelmondjahrmarkt Kunststückchen machen und Kinder erschrecken. 

Naja hauptsache weg. Ich mag Palas eh nicht. Tun so auf heilig und sind dann die größten Killer ever.


----------



## Error2000 (2. Februar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> , dass er *in einem Traum* Ner'zhul die Klinge zwischen die Rippen jagt. Kann ich auch noch verstehen.



Damit ist die Zeit bzw. der Traum gemeint, den der Lichkönig während seines 5(?)-jährigen "Schlafes" (zwischen WC3TFT und WotLK) am Frostthron hat.
In der Zeit wird Ner'Zhul von Arthas getötet bzw. aus seinem Körper verbannt, genau so wie Mathias Lehner.

Mathias Lehner's Geist taucht ja später in den Eiskrone-Quests wieder auf. Deshalb ist es gut möglich, dass wir auch Ner'Zhuls Geist bald zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Atinuviell (2. Februar 2010)

überlegt doch mal ganz angestrengt darüber nach wer eigentlich wirklich hinter all dem steckt
letztendlich sind alle größeren bösewichte opfer des wahnsinns...und wo kommt der her???


----------



## Senseless6666 (2. Februar 2010)

oens73 schrieb:


> ein sehr geiles video...mal schauen ob es sich bewahrheitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar Blizzard programmiert nen Fake video. Btw das wär echt gut^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (2. Februar 2010)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> überlegt doch mal ganz angestrengt darüber nach wer eigentlich wirklich hinter all dem steckt
> letztendlich sind alle größeren bösewichte opfer des wahnsinns...und wo kommt der her???



Oh mein Gott, du willst doch nicht etwa sagen das die... die... illuminaten etwas damit zu tun haben?


----------



## Timewarp85 (3. Februar 2010)

Saugeiles Video. Warten wir mal ab obs auch wirklich so kommt. ;-)


----------



## Doonna (3. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Ende anders vorgestellt. Ich habe Warcraft 3 und Addon gezockt. Ich habe mir einen Paladin erstellt um so Arthas zu ehren. Und nun muss er sterben, einfach so, nur sein Vater bei Ihm. Kein Uther oder sonst ein alter Freund. Ich bin zwar enttäuscht, aber wie im Video gesagt wurde.
> 
> No King rules forever (oder lives)
> 
> ...


Ja, du hast recht, niemand war da, sondern Arthas nur alleine mit seinem Vater, doch nach langem nahdenken, so ein overhyptes ende mit allen leuten die er gekillt hat usw. würde mir auch weniger gefallen, das simple ende von arthas in dem video, lässt ihn schlussendlich irgendwie zufrieden erscheinen, man erkennt ein altes stück von ihm wieder. vorallem der teil mit bolvar ist krass insziniert.


----------



## leckaeis (3. Februar 2010)

Doonna schrieb:


> Ja, du hast recht, niemand war da, sondern Arthas nur alleine mit seinem Vater, doch nach langem nahdenken, so ein overhyptes ende mit allen leuten die er gekillt hat usw. würde mir auch weniger gefallen, das simple ende von arthas in dem video, lässt ihn schlussendlich irgendwie zufrieden erscheinen, man erkennt ein altes stück von ihm wieder. vorallem der teil mit bolvar ist krass insziniert.



Leute .. Ehrlich ..

Urteilt doch nicht über ungelegte Eier.
Ihr wisst doch gar nicht was vor & nach dem Kampf passiert. Also locker bleiben ..


Immerhin sprechen die Soundfiles ganz andere Bände .. Aber ich will nicht zu sehr spoilern.


----------



## Laberede (3. Februar 2010)

Der Bolvar sieht so verdammt FeuerImmun aus.
Das wäre ja ganz übel für meinen Destro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2010)

Damdamdam
Wrath of the burning Lich King Crusade!!!


----------



## Jim.Ex (3. Februar 2010)

Boring, töten wir jetzt Bolvar?
Hoffentlich hält er mehr als Arthas aus *g*


----------



## Wowler12345 (3. Februar 2010)

Echt gutes Video. Bolvar meint ja, dass Tirion nie wieder kommen soll und, dass Bolvar vergessen werden muss. Tja er baut bestimmt in Ruhe seine Armee auf und will dann alles platt machen!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Atinuviell (3. Februar 2010)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, du willst doch nicht etwa sagen das die... die... illuminaten etwas damit zu tun haben?



omg sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich rede hier von der geschichte und wer die kennt weiß was ich meine...


----------



## Vrocas (4. Februar 2010)

Tja, dann frag ich mich aber, was mit Icecrown passiert. Mit den ganzen Ghulen und untoten Vyrkul dort.
Dann müssten die ja alle neutral zu den Helden sein, die Arthas bereits gekillt haben :>


----------



## Vertil (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch ne frage und zwar:
Arthas (der Körper nicht die Seele/Geist) ist doch nie gestorben. Also muss er ja auch iwann mal was essen, atmen, aufs klo gehen und sich am rücken kratzen. Wie kann es dann sein, dass der 5 Jahre lang in einem Eisblock eingeschlossen auf seinem Thron sitzt und schläft/träumtm, wo er weder essen, noch trinken, noch aufs klo gehn, atmen und sich am rücken kratzen kann?
Wäre nett wenn mir das mal einer erklären könnte.


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (4. Februar 2010)

Jakobh schrieb:


> Würde auch mal Zeit das eines der mächtigsten Wesen der Welt Allianzler ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tja wenn ally-spieler nicht "mächtig" genug sind muss man halt npcs für die rolle engagieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


blizz hatte halt mitleid.


----------



## ibbi (4. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 armer arthas
ich vermiss ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




vllt taucht er in cata GANZ PLÖTZLICH AUF UND PWNT TODESSCHWINGE YEAH XDD


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (4. Februar 2010)

Skandy schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie verstehe ich nicht warum er noch Brennen kann wenn er sich schon längst auf dem FROST-Thron breit gemacht hat.



mich wunderts eher dass der frostthron net schmilzt ^^


----------



## shibi2k (5. Februar 2010)

wars das jetzt mit dem addon bezüglich dungeons etc.?^^


----------

